# Chihuahua Meetup Orlando!!!!



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay I do not have all the details yet but a myspace friend is setting up a chihuahua meetup in Orlando, potential date is June 21. I know there are AA LOT of Florida people on here so come one guys show me if you are interested in getting more details. We are trying to get this to be HUGE!!! I will post more as I know me. I know for some of us it may be a drive and gas it high so consider carpooling! I know I am def going to try to make it. I think it will be awesome. 
Traci

Come on guyz wets all get togefur. I wud luv to see all my fwends come and we cud all pway togefur!! Luv Chopper.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awww chopper i wished i lived in florida


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay I know there are a LOT of Florida people on here. Chopper is very disappointed that no one wants to go


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

well chops maybe they havent seen it yet...I know if we lived 3000 miles closer Mabelline would be dressed makeup on and waiting by the door to meet her man!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> well chops maybe they havent seen it yet...I know if we lived 3000 miles closer Mabelline would be dressed makeup on and waiting by the door to meet her man!


I knowz I cud countz on u Mabelline....muah! And u iz way to perdy for makeup. Luv Chopper


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm Jealous!!!!!!!!

LOri


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Okay I do not have all the details yet but a myspace friend is setting up a chihuahua meetup in Orlando, potential date is June 21. I know there are AA LOT of Florida people on here so come one guys show me if you are interested in getting more details. We are trying to get this to be HUGE!!! I will post more as I know me. I know for some of us it may be a drive and gas it high so consider carpooling! I know I am def going to try to make it. I think it will be awesome.
> Traci
> 
> Come on guyz wets all get togefur. I wud luv to see all my fwends come and we cud all pway togefur!! Luv Chopper.


 Hey! I'm in AL, and this may be a possibility for me, do you have room for 3 more chis? I'm about ready for a me only road trip.

Keep me informed


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Heck yea!! Anyone with a chi is welcome!!! I don't care if you have one or 101(of course then I might be a bit jealous)! Here are the details....









Don't worry about the myspace part....I was asked if I knew any other local chis and said I would spread the word. Just let me know if you don't have a myspace so I can RSVP on your behalf. 

Traci


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i would love to go but i'm in nc and thats way to far for me to drive. i can't to drive more than 2 hrs at a time. bad back and hips.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, I'm in FL but all the way down south! Its about a 3-4 hour drive depending on traffic.. HOWEVER, that is the weekend before my bday (june 24) so maybe a little orlando trip is in order. 

I will talk to the b/f and see what he thinks. Hopefully we can swing it, it sounds like a lot of fun and we'd love to meet the chopper man!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Count us in


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Dia said:


> Aww, I'm in FL but all the way down south! Its about a 3-4 hour drive depending on traffic.. HOWEVER, that is the weekend before my bday (june 24) so maybe a little orlando trip is in order.
> 
> I will talk to the b/f and see what he thinks. Hopefully we can swing it, it sounds like a lot of fun and we'd love to meet the chopper man!


It will be about a 2.5 hour drive for me too but I am going to do my darndest to make it!! I have a couple local chi owners that may carpool with me (that way hubby probably won't go...that's not really his thing). But I am all GAME!! BRING ON THE CHIS!!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Count us in


:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

i live in tampa and would like to come


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

arwensmommy said:


> i live in tampa and would like to come


This thread is 3 years old  I would LOVE a meetup in Orlando!! That would be so cool


----------

